
Windows 10 market share growth just barely has a pulse - cm2187
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2016/12/02/windows_market_share_november_2016/
======
pawadu
Their data seems to contradict itself. The work day usage (mostly Windows 7?)
is mostly unchanged but the weekend usage (Windows 10?) shows a slight
increase of 4-5% during November.

So basically, businesses don't buy new computers at Black Friday sales. What a
surprise.

